# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  "Tomorrow is just another day. That you'll never forget,"

## BBT

Apple promises unforgettable iTunes announcement coming Tuesday

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 10:00 AM EST

Apple has published a teaser on the front page of its website, telling customers that an "exciting announcement" regarding iTunes is coming at 7 a.m. Pacific, 10 a.m. Eastern on Tuesday.

"Tomorrow is just another day. That you'll never forget," the page reads. "Check back here tomorrow for an exciting announcement from iTunes."

It lists local times in California and New York, at 7 a.m. and 10 a.m. respectively, that the announcement will be made. Also included are 3 p.m. in London and midnight in Tokyo.

The mention of iTunes could hint that the product will be related to the streaming of content, perhaps from the new data center Apple has built in North Carolina. Apple has been rumored for months to be working on a cloud-based iTunes service that would allow users to stream their music from any connected device.

However, recent reports suggested that Apple has encountered roadblocks in its negotiations with content providers. People familiar with those negotiations have suggested that any cloud-based iTunes features would likely be "modest" if they launch in the near future.

----------


## Voosh

"exciting announcement" - Makes you want to piddle in your pants. IMHO. Other excretions could follow. 

As for "cloud-based" - simple, stupid, slave-server technology that we all used over many years. That's why PCs and the Web were so refreshing. IMHO. 


Also: 

http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=228200730 


And...


http://www.informationweek.com/news/...010-11-12_text

----------


## BBT

Everything is a cycle.

----------


## Voosh

> Everything is a cycle.




Yep. Just catch the right wave and laugh it off somewhere nice as lackys haul the cash to the bank. Age-old "business" model.

----------


## Petri

Subscription based music service.

----------


## KevinS

Voosh, don't forget that Virtualization is New too.  I wonder what it was that we were doing back in the 70's?

----------


## JEK

Biggest change is not saving data on the slave and virtualization on the server. I'd like someone else to store all my music and free up local storage. Same with photos and other stuff. Let Big Brother take care of the backup.

----------


## Voosh

> Voosh, don't forget that Virtualization is New too.  I wonder what it was that we were doing back in the 70's?



Geez, We were doing that "V" stuff on 360s. A major financial institution hired me to do that "whiz bang" stuff for their trading desk systems to replace some really old HP and DEC gear. I did move Adventure over for all to noodle with.

----------


## JEK

Voosh is going to say LPARs, but that was a little later in MVS.

----------


## JEK

Update:




> Apple Not Likely to Introduce Cloud-Based or Subscription iTunes Tomorrow?
> Monday November 15, 2010 01:40 PM EST
> Written by Eric Slivka
> With Apple's teaser posted today regarding an "exciting" iTunes-related announcement scheduled for tomorrow, there has been a considerable amount of speculation about what exactly the company is planning to reveal.
> 
> One of the most popular topics of discussion for some time now has been a cloud-based iTunes that would allow users to have their purchased iTunes Store content hosted on Apple's servers and streamed to Internet-connected devices rather than having to manage local content libraries on each machine or on a user's home network. Another popular rumor dating back many years is a subscription-based music service that would allow users to pay a monthly fee to be able to listen to an entire catalog of music.
> 
> But according to All Things Digital, both of these possibilities appear unlikely given the lack of any inside reports of new contracts with major music labels that would be required for such plans.
> But the music industry sources I've talked to so far today don't know of any new deals between Apple and the big music labels. So that would rule out a new subscription service, which would definitely require a new rights deal.
> ...

----------


## Petri

Virtualization doesn't sound cool, too nerdy.  That's why it is called cloud now and everyone is excited!

----------


## JEK

And if they are smart they don't really upload any music that is in your local store that is in their master catalog, just a pointer.

----------


## NYCFred

> Biggest change is not saving data on the slave and virtualization on the server. I'd like someone else to store all my music and free up local storage. Same with photos and other stuff. Let Big Brother take care of the backup.



Until the first EMP attack.

----------


## Voosh

> Voosh is going to say LPARs, but that was a little later in MVS.




VM on 360/67 and some Amdahls. (I still can't mention the rest. But, ARPA stuff was fun, too.)

Been there. Done that.

----------


## Petri

> Biggest change is not saving data on the slave and virtualization on the server. I'd like someone else to store all my music and free up local storage. Same with photos and other stuff. Let Big Brother take care of the backup.



They need to do something smarter.

It takes about 1.5 months to upload my music library somewhere -- and I don't want to block my upstream for 1.5 months.  The library is one $100 2T disk here and another 2T on the RAID5 NAS in the basement that are synced, pretty simple.  We buy relatively little new music and most of it isn't found on iTunes.

Similar setup for the photos, one drive next to the iMac, synced to the NAS.   (Our house don't have wired gigabit cabling, I don't allow surface cables, the walls are steel-enforced concrete so there's very little to do about it..  and wireless won't go far.  So I have less networked storage than I'd prefer)

With folks like Backblaze and EMC-backed Mozy offering $5/month unlimited storage, generic online storage isn't very lucrative business.

None of the above is a day that you'll never forget.

PS. I decided to not renew MobileMe, I just haven't used it for anything.

----------


## Voosh

And, I thought our home systems with, in aggregate, over two terabytes were too much. And, there is no hard wiring. Hopefully, our "wireless" connections are secure. If not - we will track it down and "shoot to kill" - yes, it's not just a 2nd amendement issue.

----------


## JEK

WSJ: Apple to announce arrival of Beatles catalog on iTunes

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 06:45 PM EST

Apple on Tuesday will announce that the iTunes Store will begin carrying music by the legendary rock group The Beatles, The Wall Street Journal has reported.

Citing people familiar with the situation, the site reported Monday evening that Apple's "exciting announcement" would revolve around the arrival of Beatles songs on iTunes. Representatives of the band, as well as their EMI Group record label, were in talks with Apple as recently as last week.

Monday morning, Apple put a teaser on its website, telling customers that the company would have an "exciting announcement from iTunes" Tuesday morning. That led to speculation that Apple could announce a new, cloud-based iTunes service, or a monthly music subscription plan.

Other reports, however, said those products would be unlikely, as Apple does not have the rights required to stream music to customers. Apple has allegedly been in negotiations with record labels for months in an effort to forge a deal.

Rumors of The Beatles finally coming to iTunes are nothing new, but John Lennon's widow Yoko Ono helped to quiet those talks in August, when she said that fans shouldn't hold their breath for a potential deal.

The Beatles have long resisted digital music, instead opting to re-release albums on physical mediums. The band finally released their music digitally on special USB devices, as well as the video game "The Beatles: Rock Band," but iTunes did not come to be.

Rumors of an Apple-Beatles deal became more plausible in recent years, after Apple and Apple Corps made amends and settled a trademark dispute. Previously, the two companies were engaged in a legal battle for years.

----------


## Voosh

OK. What's the big deal? We have every vinyl and CD by "the fab four" with all devices linked in to listen and enjoy. I paid for those tunes years ago.

----------


## Petri

Beatles on iTunes?  The day nobody cares about.

----------


## JEK

Largely symbolic as Jobs has been trying to do this since the iTunes store opened. In 2000s the Beatles were second in CDs sold, so not everyone has vinyl in the basement.  There are millions of new fans discovering their timeless music for the first time every day.

----------


## MichiganPhil

My guess is they were going to announce that Prince William is engaged to be married but that other media beat them to the punch.

----------


## JEK

Even before the announcement . . .

----------


## JEK



----------


## Voosh

> Largely symbolic as Jobs has been trying to do this since the iTunes store opened. In 2000s the Beatles were second in CDs sold, so not everyone has vinyl in the basement.  There are millions of new fans discovering their timeless music for the first time every day.




Our grandkids were introduced to the "fab four" early on. They often head to the vinyl here and play their favorites. Timeless, indeed. If having them on iTunes introduces more folks to their art - GOOD. 

After some coaching, the kids can hear the bongos on many of the tunes, recognize the sound of a 12 string and know who George Martin is.

----------


## GramChop

i think this is cool news!  hurricane katrina took all my vinyl and cds so this is great for me!!!

----------


## BBT

Just loaded the few i was missing. I love it.

----------


## JEK

The vids are good too. Washington Coliseum 1964.

----------


## BBT

Thanks, missed those will look at tonight.

----------


## Petri

I'm too young to understand the Beatlemania.  I can't even humm or name their songs, but I know them be slightly better than the St. Barth hamburger singer (can't remember his name).    But I agree that music is very often timeless, even a lot of new music use rhythms and pieces from older music.

But the amount of hype a simple pre-announcement from Apple can create is going to backfire one day.  People just go crazy to analyze what might be coming -- including myself.  And disappoint when the dreams don't come true.

http://www.macstories.net/stories/a-day-to-re-meh-mber/

"Apples exciting announcement from iTunes was the availability of the Beatles music catalogue in the iTunes Store. No music streaming service, no subscription-based iTunes, no iTunes in the Cloud. It was just about the Beatles. Did hype take over our minds once again? Yes. But this time, Apple itself created the hype.

See, for as much as I love the Beatles and Im sure many fans were waiting for their entire collection to be available on iTunes Store, you dont change the whole Apple.com homepage stating that something well never forget is about to happen and that something turns out to be the Beatles library. It was a bad PR move. Why? Because Apple is not a young and promising computer company thats betting on an online music store anymore, its a mobile devices giant that successfully launched the iTunes Store 10 years ago. They have a tremendous amount of hype to live up to. This move would have made sense 10 years ago, not today. For as much as the Beatles can be considered the most important band ever existed, changing Apples homepage for 24 hours to anticipate the release of the Beatles library in iTunes doesnt make sense.

This is not an angry internet rant: Im simply saying that considering Apples nature today, this looks like Steve Jobs wet little dream to feature his favorite band on the homepage of his company. Theyve been working on the deal for years, almost a decade. Indeed, Im not saying I dont care about the Beatles or the importance of their presence in the iTunes Store.

Im just saying Apple screwed up on its own promotional strategy. And when its on the homepage, you dont want to mess with peoples minds.

Now we can go back to waiting for iOS 4.2."

----------


## MichiganPhil

Show off.  I should get at least a half point for having the British part right.

----------


## NYCFred

YAWN.

(Stones fan...)

----------


## Petri



----------


## NYCFred

I think it's a bigger deal for Stevie than for the rest of the world...the Beatles, that is.

----------


## JEK

His bat, his ball his $50B in the bank. He gave himself something that money can't buy. Self promotion.

----------


## Larry

Big Yawn . . .

I'm a huge Beatles fan but way too much hype for an announcement like this.

----------


## Voosh

I was just at a local store. Mentioned to the owner's son about the "big announcement" as he fiddled with his iPhone. He looked up and said "Yeah. They put all sorts of crap on iTunes."  I almost decked him. But, I just smiled and said "give it a listen sometime." 

Oh, and Fred. I'd be hard pressed to choose between the Beatles and Stones. If pressed, I'd have to spend days listening and watching and then I probably couldn't decide anyways.

----------


## JoshA

The Beatles complete works were the first thing I loaded onto my old iPod. All from CDs as is almost all my music. Less DRM hassle that way.

----------


## Petri

Rickrolled!

----------

